# Slingshots Canada, First Exotic Wood Laminate! Zebrawood & Purpleheart



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I have finally got all my thick exotic boards cut down to a size in which I can use it to make laminates, Thanks to a good friend and a case of beer









This is #1 of my exotic wood laminates, It consists of a Purple Heart core sandwiched between Zebrawood which was then finished with over 5 coats of poly (I lost count took several days to apply them all!) I then finish the last couple coats with thinned out poly to get that even glossy coat. If for whatever reason you prefer to not have you shooter glisten like this I can lightly sand a coat off and finish it with a non glossy poly, I will do whatever you like to make my shooters peak your interest just send me a PM!

* #1 - Zebrawood with Purple Heart Core.
*
























Traditional boardcut design that has been tweeked slightly to accomidate the addition of lanyard hole, Slightly longer handle that has been rounded.

It will be sold with the bandset shown, Which is double theraband gold tapered from 1 inch to 1/2 inch.

If you are interested in purchasing #1 to add to your collection contact me via PM or go to HERE for more info

Cheers


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking good! Great finish on that zebra wood. It can be tough to get a smooth finish on that particular species and you nailed it. Someone will really enjoy adding this to their collection.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Exotic


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

There is also this if you would like to see it in video and in action


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

WooooooooW!

It looks spectacular combination Gib


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

You have access to some very nice wood sir, and have done it justice , as they say here " She's a peach "


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Gib,
Nice combination of colors and wood. I really like it, too bad is not at my reach. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

beautiful slingshot! i love it.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, Alot of work has gone into it.

It shoots great! And remember if you dont like the gloss I can recoat it to something a bit duller!

Cheers


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is some fine work Gib! Beautiful catty.

I like the decent width for the fork tips. It's nice to be able to put a fairly wide band on and not have to fold it. Just a preference of mine.


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

I never thought I'd ever end up calling a slingshot sexy but what the heck, that's sexy


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

John, Rayshot & Dudemeister, Thank you so much for the kind words,

Ray, I hear ya on that one, This shooters forks are just a tad over 3/4 inch.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

This is now listed on my Website aswell.

Cheers


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

This baby is still up for grabs HERE if you are interested


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

A classic elegant and with several occiones, great job.


----------

